# Horse minerals



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I travel a long way to get my goats "the best" minerals. Now that I have this pregnant Mini Donk I'm wondering about the minerals I feed my horses. I used to just put an all stock mineral block out for them. Then with the Anihydrosis this past summer I switched to loose. On reading up on Donkey care I read that she needs a horse mineral and anything different could have ingredients that could cause her to abort. So I'm shopping for specific Equine minerals. The farm store near us doesn't carry anything specific to horses as far as minerals. So I may have to travel a long way for horse minerals too!
What do you all use for horse minerals??? :help:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I use promolas because I can have it mixed to compliment or supplement the feed I'm using but I doubt if that's something that would work for you. I suspect that the reason you're being told to not use any old mineral for the donkey is because a lot of cattle minerals contain urea, which can definately cause her to slip a foal.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

wr said:


> I use promolas because I can have it mixed to compliment or supplement the feed I'm using but I doubt if that's something that would work for you. I suspect that the reason you're being told to not use any old mineral for the donkey is because a lot of cattle minerals contain urea, which can definately cause her to slip a foal.


Ok that is good to know. I'll go check the bag and make sure there is no urea in it.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I think one of the best widely available minerals is ADM grostrong. Also pricey. My horses get Redmond's Range mix. You have to contact the company about it.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

southerngurl said:


> I think one of the best widely available minerals is ADM grostrong. Also pricey. My horses get Redmond's Range mix. You have to contact the company about it.


Yup, GroStrong mineral by ADM Alliance, found here to order online!!: http://www.admani.com/AllianceEquine/On Line Ordering.htm

Scroll down to find the 2 choices: Minerals to be fed if you are feeding grassier hay, and minerals to be fed if you are feeding more alfalfa hay.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

vigortone horse mineral has done very well for us. $22 for i think 40 lbs.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

For over 30 years I've fed Perma-Guard Fossil Shell Flour diatomaceous earth (DE) daily.

I've fed it to donkeys, mules, horses - open, pregnant, lactating - geldings, foals, sire, other livestock, house pets. I feed it for good health and have had no sickness, diseases, vet bills all these years.

Most of my critters eat it free choice.

The 28 trace minerals do a body good! When I started feeding it years ago, the critters who used a trace mineral salt block quit using them on their own. They get more from the DE.

BTW, I take it daily also. No one knows why it works like it does, but I sure like the results!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Grostrong here too. Isn't it called Moorman's? I can see the difference in the hooves.


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

It's actually not a good idea to use a multimineral product without knowing what's in your feed, because it is easy to oversupplement certain minerals and still be way under on others. There's already so much iron in hay and grains that there's absolutely no use for additional iron in supplements, yet they all add it. It can contribute to insulin resistance and iron overload. There's a pelleted supplement called California Trace that a woman here in CA formulated to complement CA hays (zinc and copper which are always low in hay relative to iron - and they all interact so zinc and copper are the ones that need to be brought up). Turns out people all over the country are using it because hay everywhere is low in zinc and copper! Without having your hay tested, though, you really have no idea what is needed. Equi-Analytical (web search) has a $26 test which can tell you what's in your hay. You have to get the info on how to use those numbers, though. You're best off getting CA Trace if you aren't going to have your hay tested. 

PS. The red mineral salt blocks are useless - don't have enough of the minerals your animals need to make any kind of difference, but has way too much iron which they don't need (makes the red color).


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

All I've fed all these years to the equine is Bermuda grass hay and DE, both free choice. I've never seen a need to feed grain. On a 5 day ride, a vet with a degree in equine nutrition also on the ride, agreed. 

With nothing but good health and energy to do whatever, we're happy campers!


----------

